# Bike for a young little racer ?



## BizzaBoy (May 1, 2011)

Ok, he is turning 10 and kind of a shrimp at 4'5". He's done a lot of stuff on a mountain bike already, but he is (and of course I am even more) itching for road bike. I got a 47cm, 650c around, but that is way to tall.

Any recommendations for me from the BikesDirect lineup that might fit him ? I don't want to spend a lot on it right now, as in 2 or 3 years he'll need something bigger anyway.

Ah, his older sister rides a 50cm Gravity Pro30


----------

